# Starting with an adult dog?



## cbobgo (Jun 10, 2013)

Most of the stuff I have read about LGD dogs is that they learn best by growing up with the heard they are going to be protecting, under the direction of older dogs.  But what about those of us just starting out?  I don't feel like I really know enough to teach an LGD puppy, and I could use the protection sooner rather than later. 

Is it possible to get a dog that is already a few years old, that has been working with livestock, and bring it to a new property with a new heard and a new (inexperienced) owner?  Is that likely to work, can the dog imprint on the new heard and take orders from a new owner?  If that is not possible, is there any other option?

- bob


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 10, 2013)

it is  possible... poultry is an issue. lgd's are usually used for livestock, they need to really be worked with for poultry. If looking for a dog already trained there will be several considerations.

1. is the dog being rehomed? Why? often these dogs were killing poultry and no one worked with them or it was an LGD trained or rather lack of training where they just put them in the field and thought that somehow they would magically know everything to do or not to do.

2. dog is being rehomed because the owner has givin up farming and all livestock.... this may very well be a great fit but you need to ask about poultry.

3. A trained dog by a breeder that will raised and train dog for a variety of livestock. This is great but often people de-value all that goes into it and when they hear the price their mouths drop. Why... because often they fail to realize time, effort, loss of poultry along the way, training to different livestock, rotating dogs, feed, hw preventative, vaccinations, upkeep/grooming (nails ears flea/tick control etc)  depending on the breed and original cost of dog *add on *a minimum of $1200  approx 100+ month for all the above. The breeder trainer isn't making alot of money as some people may think. On the flip side it is expensive. you are now looking at 1500-2500.

4. raising a pup yourself is time consuming yet very rewarding... expect mistakes... they are still pups. The instinct to guard is there but without parents stock humans are surrogates ... and usually not very good ones.

Hopefully this doesn't discourage you. I think it is better to be up front and open about the various possibilities. 

Edited to say the above prices are lowballed.. your area... double it easy. :/


----------



## cbobgo (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks again for your input.

Found a litter of Maremmas only 10 minutes away, so hopefully will go take a look at them in the next few days.

- bob


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope to hear back... and pics too... that is always a must!


----------

